# Oakley sues Vegas resort over 'beatdown'



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Oakley may not return due to injured back*

No telling what actually happened, but I'd guess that the whole thing is on video. You can't do anything in a casino without being captured on video. Don't know if the casino would save the video this long unless it clearly exonerated the security staff.

Regardless I want Oakley back next year no matter who the coach is. He really did a great job with Kwame and the other bigs.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2011-05-14-1212960493_x.htm



> Charles Oakley, one of the NBA's all-time tough guys and now a Charlotte Bobcats assistant, has sued a Las Vegas resort over what he calls a May 2010 "gang-style beatdown" by security guards that injured him.
> The Las Vegas Sun reports Oakley filed the lawsuit Thursday in Clark County District Court against the Aria hotel-casino at MGM Resorts International's CityCenter complex and five security officers.
> The suit says Oakley was an invited guest at Aria's VIP pool area when he left the area, but was prevented from re-entering it by security officers and staff.
> The suit claims Oakley was taken to the hospital after the officers wrestled him to the ground, and punched and handcuffed him.
> An MGM Resorts International spokeswoman says the company doesn't comment on pending litigation.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Word now is that Oakley has told the team to think about replacing him while he considers back surgery for a sciatic nerve


----------

